# Is Dupont Kandy paint better than HOK?



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok the people here at Carquest say their Dupont kandy is better than HOK and also said that the Dupont Kandy paint now comes with this sunscreen in it and it *WILL NOT FADE*. They stated that it is now better than HOK when it comes to fading and all. However, i always hear people saying that Dupont kandy paint is STRAIGHT GARBAGE!! UHHHH have they stepped their game up?

has anybody recently used Dupont Kandy paint with this so-called "_*new Sunscreen*_" in it???

Oh, they also stated that they sell HOK, and that it cost more, but they advise people of the fading, compared to Dupont's!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Dupont has candy?
I attended thier waterborne training afew weeks back In Vancouver,and they said candies will not be availible anymore.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you talking about the Hot Hues line? Cause that has been around for a while now. Its good, but its more like working with concentrates, its not candy like HOK with catalysts mixed into it. 

The not fading part, that mainly has to do with the amount of UV filter thats in your clearcoat, any product will fade without the right clear over it.


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

Queerquest deals with sherwin Williams paint there prolly braggin on their planet color line which is 
a pearl tri coat and some candies IMO over priced ugly colors mostly blue green and red blues hok 
is your best bet my homie used it just save your money


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

when valspar wanted to start putting cheap stuff in the HOK paints to make better profits john kosmoski said go ahead, but ill wash my hands from the brand and wont be the official spokesperson of it anymore. the prices are poison because thats what it takes to make the best. if your going to spend the money on a car you care about, better use house of kolor. plus all other brands are just copys of hok...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browntown93_@Apr 28 2010, 08:34 AM~17327186
> *Queerquest *




:scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 27 2010, 02:16 PM~17319438
> *Are you talking about the Hot Hues line? Cause that has been around for a while now. Its good, but its more like working with concentrates, its not candy like HOK with catalysts mixed into it.
> 
> The not fading part, that mainly has to do with the amount of UV filter thats in your clearcoat, any product will fade without the right clear over it.
> *


x2


----------



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

OK i'm convinced!! HOK it is!! eveybody has told me HOK looks wayy better. i've never had a true kandy paint job, my first was HOK Basecoat kandy brandywine. My 2nd was dupont Hot Hues Kandy Raspberry over Red, but it didt have that GLOW and only showed its Tranparency when the Sun was really Bright! Imma try to go with a Silver, Gold, or Grey base with alot of metallic (which ever is gonna give me the most glow) this time!!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Most of the other companys are not a true Ureathane Kandy. Most of them are Kandy base coats which means that they put a kandy Die inside of the Binders and balancers instead of a true ureathane clear coat. They are alot easier to spray but they dont have that true kandy look. BASF Carizzma has some nice kandy colors but like i said the die is in the binder and not clear coat. Some people spray kandy base coats and then when they clear they take kandy concentrate and put it in their clear coat. All you need is one or two coats and it will give it that kandy look....


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 28 2010, 03:04 AM~17327502
> *:scrutinize:
> *


No funny?! Ohhh no **** my bad


----------



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

so i take it, some painters will tell you they are painting a true kandy, then use one of those techniques but still charge you the same huh????


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well some do this to prolong that little fading issue some painters like to be cheap and do this we all know true candy is expensive but you can't mimic a true candy to a tee unless it's true candy
all thease other lines have their pros and cons hok is just a better brand becuase of it's longevity
they know what their doing


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

What makes it last longer is the clear coat that you put over the kandy. If you put cheap clear over it then it wont last. If you put a good clear over it with alot of UV protectents in it then it will last....


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

I know that last quote was not to clear but yea some good old fashion sun screen and a garage candy last forever (or until you get bored with it lol)


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hok has the most uv protection on the market at 4%, the most you can get from another refinishing manufacturer is 1.5%.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

HOK


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah HOK has the most UV blocker in their clear. Thats why they always stress to use all their products. Very good products but they are pretty pricey. Im glad i work at a paint store so i can buy all the stuff at cost.... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 28 2010, 03:15 PM~17332165
> *hok has the most uv protection on the market at 4%, the most you can get from another refinishing manufacturer is 1.5%.
> *


X5! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by browntown93_@Apr 28 2010, 01:34 AM~17327186
> *Queerquest deals with sherwin Williams paint there prolly braggin on their planet color line which is
> a pearl tri coat and some candies IMO over priced ugly colors mostly blue green and red blues hok
> is your best bet my homie used it just save your money
> *


thats napa that deals wit sherwin williams the napa line is calle martin senour i know thats all i use since i work at napa


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 12:31 PM~17341995
> *thats napa that deals wit sherwin williams the napa line is calle martin senour i know thats all i use since i work at napa
> *


Napa = ms carquest= sw here over there ? But alot of people carry sherwin Williams not just them
also checker carried dupont for a while I know too I worked for all three


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by browntown93_@Apr 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17343532
> *Napa = ms carquest= sw here over there ? But alot of people carry sherwin Williams not just them
> also checker carried dupont for a while I know too I worked for all three
> *


thats fucked up cause the carquest over here does nutting but ppg :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 01:31 PM~17341995
> *thats napa that deals wit sherwin williams the napa line is calle martin senour i know thats all i use since i work at napa
> *


NAPA up here sells dupont :0


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

See what I mean qeerquest all the do is act like they have the best cuz they only fuck with one major line at a time so that's all they push remember their employees are mostly commission based with a minimium wage supplement in MOST CASES so they tell you what ever they think you want to hear


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 29 2010, 01:25 PM~17344135
> *NAPA up here sells dupont :0
> *


mines does ppg and ms


----------



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess thats why she was soooo determined to sell me the Hot Hues Candy versus the HOK!


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yup the fading issue you can't stop it's just one of natures laws all paints fade some quiker than other so pick what you want and be happy


----------



## Swisha01 (Mar 17, 2010)

ok so question, which brand is gonna be more transparent, and let teh base shine thru more??? the HOK or the Dupont? also are kandy concentrates more transparent than the tru kandies?


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

Candy conc. Are good for a little boost in the candy so don't put it in clear and call it candy you won't be happy hok go og homie all others are imatatin silver will give you the best pop color flop
and depth but it tends to fade a lil quicker if you can keep the car covered your good if not shoot a base close to the color that you want but silver or gold will glow the best


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

your answer to your topic......NO close thread


----------

